# upgrade from 8.2 to 8.3 error: cannot mount root



## simplex (Apr 21, 2012)

Hi,

*I* was upgrading from 8.2-release to 8.3-release, after the first *freebsd-update install* *I*'ve rebooted and now the system doesn't boot anymore, it gives me

```
CANNOT MOUNT ROOT
```
If *I* try with *?* it doesn't return any disk/slice. I think the ID of the disk changed, *I*'ve not set any label. I tr*i*ed to boot with 8.3-memstick and the FreeBSD disk is seen by the installer, the filesystem should be ok (*I*'ve mounted it and *I* can see the files).

How can *I* repair this issue? There's a way to know how the boot disk is named now?

Thanks.


----------



## aa (Apr 21, 2012)

Maybe the device name has changed. From the live CD/memstick edit /etc/fstab.


----------



## simplex (Apr 21, 2012)

I think it's changed, yeah.  The problem is that *I* don't know what to put there. *I*f *I* boot with the memstick *I* can see it as ad1 (since ad0 is the memstick), but when *I* need to boot from it it doesn*'*t work. I tried with ad1s1a and ad0s1a in /etc/fstab, nothing.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 21, 2012)

A memstick will be da0.  How about some details on the setup: how is the disk connected?


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Apr 22, 2012)

IIRC what was /dev/ad0s1a  would be now /dev/ada0s1a ...


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 22, 2012)

The ada form is in FreeBSD 9.  8.3 still has the ad form.

If the drive is connected to something unusual, like USB or a RAID controller, other things might have changed.


----------



## simplex (Apr 22, 2012)

Yes, sorry, *I* was meaning da0 and da1. The disk is connected via USB. If I start with the disk, it read the MBR and the FreeBSD boot manager works but later it can't mount root and if I type `# ?` it doesn't find any disk.

I tried changing the USB slot of the disk, nothing. I tried changing the device in /etc/fstab, nothing. When it boots it looks like that the USB disk disappears. Since I can see it with the 8.3 memstick I think that it's not a kernel problem.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 22, 2012)

Add to /boot/loader.conf:

```
kern.cam.boot_delay=10000
```


----------



## simplex (Apr 22, 2012)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Add to /boot/loader.conf:
> 
> ```
> kern.cam.boot_delay=10000
> ```



Thanks, it works now!


----------

